# Substrate Vs No Substrate



## smasher (Jan 12, 2009)

Hello,i was wondering if it was best to keep my feeder roaches on some sort of substrate?
I have dubia and lobster roaches,And was thinking if they can be housed together?
Thanks
:2thumb:


----------



## The Roach Hut (Mar 29, 2008)

no substrate best easier to get them out and less a chance of it going mouldy just use egg flats


----------



## Pythonman14 (Jan 7, 2009)

i prefer no substrate it makes it much easyer to clean and for mixing species i strongly suggest that you do not do it


----------



## Blackmelo (Jan 12, 2009)

i would also suggest no substrate. Substrate ends up getting food bits on it which start moulding and will need regular cleaning. They do just as well without substrate, will need less cleaning and are alot easier to clean.


----------



## smasher (Jan 12, 2009)

Alrite thanks,I was thinking the same thing about the mold,Anyone have any pics of their roach set-ups?
just to get some ideas..
Here is my setups:


















Ive got the heatmat taped to the lid,the temps are fine,but im getting too much humidity,im probably gonna put the mats on the bottom,but under a few sheets on newspaper(so it doesnt get too hot)
Tell me what you think,and how i can improve my roaches enclosure..
Thanks


----------



## Pleco07 (Aug 15, 2007)

I would advise against using a substrate in roach colonies. As said before mould becomes an issue plus their much easier to clean out if you dont use a substrate (i just use a mini hoover to hoover dropping, being careful not to hoover up babies) and their easier to catch without a substrate.

I have my Dubias and Blaberus sp. set up in 33ltr RUB's with an un-stated heatmat underneath, this is pretty much what they looked like before the recent baby booms ive had.










Personally i wouldn't mix species. Ive tried Lobsters, far to quick for me so im sticking with Dubias and Blabs (altho will soon be selling the latter)


----------



## johne.ev (Sep 14, 2008)

Smasher, your humidity problem is caused by using lids on the tubs. This will lead to deaths & as your colony grows will get worse. When the warm weather arrives (if it arrives lol), you could have all sorts of problems, bad smells, mould growth,flies & even maggots. I know cause it happend with mine.
No lid with the tubs your using will be fine for dubia, but not for lobsters. Some people suggest vaseline but i found they still escape (which is why i don't breed them anymore).


----------



## smasher (Jan 12, 2009)

Yea,ive had some mould growth already:devil:.
Ive been taking it out,and leaving the lids open,but do you find that the heatmat gets too hot on the bottom?
Im using quite large heatmats,and the temp reading i got on the bottom was like 39 degrees.
I mite try a smaller mat,to cover half,and see what temps i can get then..
Thanks


----------



## johne.ev (Sep 14, 2008)

I personally don't use a heat mat. I have mine on top of one of my vivs, directly over the basking spot bulb end. Measured temps approx 90f. If you feel your temps are too high, then use a stat or like you said smaller mat. As long as only half of the tub is heated it should be ok.


----------



## LoveForLizards (Apr 20, 2008)

smasher said:


> Yea,ive had some mould growth already:devil:.
> Ive been taking it out,and leaving the lids open,but do you find that the heatmat gets too hot on the bottom?
> Im using quite large heatmats,and the temp reading i got on the bottom was like 39 degrees.
> I mite try a smaller mat,to cover half,and see what temps i can get then..
> Thanks


Use a small heat mat taped to the bottom of the tub then put a thin piece of polystyrene covering the heat mat on the bottom of the tub to keep the heat in. If they are hot they will start to slow down and sit on top of egg crates/food bowls/food all the time, if they are ok they will be sitting under egg crates and what not.


----------



## smasher (Jan 12, 2009)

Ok,ive changed my setups..
I went today and got 2 bigger tubs








The one on the left has mylobster roaches in it,the right my dubia's

Here is the inside oh the enclosures








Lobster setup








Dubia setup,because these are bigger tubs,ive got a heatmat on the bottom,and one taped to one of the sides.
I have left the lids off,and am monitoring the temps..
Hope they are okay..
Tell me what you think
Thanks
Luke


----------

